# Fishlake Mac question..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I haven't fished these fish a whole lot and when I have it's been in late spring/early summer, when I fished for them I was jigging in 60-80 feet of water right on the bottom using a 7" white curly tail jig tipped with perch meat, I caught a few pups but thats been it.. I'm planning a Icefishing trip there soon and would like to target Mac's. My question is what do they do when the lake is iced over?? do they stay down deep still? move up shallow?? what style of jigs work better? tube or curly tail? what color or colors work the best??.... I'd love to hear your opinions about this subject. If you'd rather PM me some info thats great too Thank you...


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> I haven't fished these fish a whole lot and when I have it's been in late spring/early summer, when I fished for them I was jigging in 60-80 feet of water right on the bottom using a 7" white curly tail jig tipped with perch meat, I caught a few pups but thats been it.. I'm planning a Icefishing trip there soon and would like to target Mac's. My question is what do they do when the lake is iced over?? do they stay down deep still? move up shallow?? what style of jigs work better? tube or curly tail? what color or colors work the best??.... I'd love to hear your opinions about this subject. If you'd rather PM me some info thats great too Thank you...


They stay deep. I like big tubes much better than grubs. Tipping with perch, chub or sucker meat can help alot. Best bite is usually at the crack of dawn 'till around 8:00 A.M. Find an area away from pressure and crowds. 60-80' depths seem to be a good area to start, and right on the bottom.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

brookieguy1 said:


> They stay deep. I like big tubes much better than grubs. Tipping with perch, chub or sucker meat can help alot. Best bite is usually at the crack of dawn 'till around 8:00 A.M. Find an area away from pressure and crowds. 60-80' depths seem to be a good area to start, and right on the bottom.


thanks for the reply! what colors and size jig would you recommend?


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

UDWR is doing the fishlake ice fishing event tomorrow and the ad says they will be talking about how to catch macs as part of their activities.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Doc said:


> UDWR is doing the fishlake ice fishing event tomorrow and the ad says they will be talking about how to catch macs as part of their activities.


Are they teaching how to use gill-nets?


----------

